# crickets with disease



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

i know a few years ago alot of places stopped selling brown crickets for a few months because they were carrying a disease

is there any way of knowing if they have a disease and does anyone know what the disease is that browns carry?

last week i bought some brown crix and fed them to my 2 Stenodactylus geckos. on wednesday 1 of the geckos were dead, and on saturday night i found the other which was dead, instantly thinking that maybe the crix were carrying a disease that killed the geckos


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

the only way to find out would be a post mortem conducted by your vet.

Mason


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

It wasn't a disease- it was a virus that was very specific to 1 species of brown cricket. It does not affect any other crickets, let alone other animals, so you have nothing to worry about with regard to the crickets being the cause of death I am afraid.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

so the disease only affected crickets? as in they would die? nothing else?

ctarry..
sorry for the loss of your steno's.... did you buy from a different supplier to usual?


----------

